# Brew clubs in Central QLD (Yeppoon/Rockhampton)



## crowmanz (12/3/15)

Anyone know of any brew clubs in the Central QLD region, mainly Yeppoon/Rockhampton area?


----------



## gazzarobbo (14/3/15)

Hey I'm a keen brewer in CQ. I have not come across any brew clubs. Would you be keen in looking to start one? I reckon we could start by trying to get the Bargara bring company involved + linking the homebrew shops between rocky and gladdy to generate some membership. Just thinking out loud, let me know your thoughts...


----------



## crowmanz (15/3/15)

Hey mate, I would been keen to start up small brew club. Would be good to meet up with people who like to talk about beer and making it. I reckon keeping it pretty simple to start with, from the threads on here they can be a lot of work. Meet ups, swaps, maybe a brew day. 

Where are you based in CQ mate? I currently live in Yeppoon and work in Rocky but might be moving into rocky soon.


----------



## Seaquebrew (15/3/15)

Same, would be interested 

Cheers


----------



## Adr_0 (15/3/15)

I'm in Gladstone (Tannum Sands) and was wondering how many brewers are in the area. I would be keen for brew days or the odd weekend event, but not sure I could do a Thursday night club meeting.


----------



## crowmanz (15/3/15)

Are you all on facebook? might be easiest to set up a facebook group.


----------



## gazzarobbo (16/3/15)

I reckon the facebook group would be the way to go. I can create one this week and post here when I have or if someone else wants to do it, I am pretty casual about it.


----------



## crowmanz (16/3/15)

Ok I set one up, CQ Homebrewers, let me know if you can't find it.


----------



## HBHB (16/3/15)

Might do better to copy and paste the link on here. Facebook can take weeks for groups to show up in search.

Adr_O, there's a few in your neck of the woods, plus a few in the woods in them thar hills.


----------



## crowmanz (16/3/15)

Yeah good idea will post it up tonight, don't have facebook access at work


----------



## Adr_0 (16/3/15)

HBHB said:


> Might do better to copy and paste the link on here. Facebook can take weeks for groups to show up in search.
> 
> Adr_O, there's a few in your neck of the woods, plus a few in the woods in them thar hills.


Sweet!



crowmanz said:


> Yeah good idea will post it up tonight, don't have facebook access at work


Sweet!


----------



## crowmanz (16/3/15)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/722235384563854/

let me know if this doesn't work


----------



## Seaquebrew (16/3/15)

Not on Farcebook, but am an regular AHB reader

Would it be possible to paste an activities of note in here ?

Cheers


----------



## Bomber Watson (16/3/15)

I'm in.


----------



## crowmanz (16/3/15)

Seaquebrew, we can definitely post here or PM you.


----------



## Joel Mcleod (20/3/15)

Hey Guys, I live in Rocky and would be keen to meet up with some home brewers. I'd be interested in a brew day just as soon as our water gets back to normal. I haven't found the facebook page as yet. Speaking of Rocky water I get a water analysis every month from the council, so if ya want it let me know. cheers.


----------



## crowmanz (20/3/15)

crowmanz said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/722235384563854/


Hi mate try the link above. I'm lucky that I am in Yeppoon, our water is coming from the Woodbury treatment plant at the moment. Did a brew last night.

We haven't organised a meet yet, might have to wait till after easter.


----------



## crowmanz (20/3/15)

Just approved you for the group.


----------



## Immyownbrewer (24/7/22)

gazzarobbo said:


> Hey I'm a keen brewer in CQ. I have not come across any brew clubs. Would you be keen in looking to start one? I reckon we could start by trying to get the Bargara bring company involved + linking the homebrew shops between rocky and gladdy to generate some membership. Just thinking out loud, let me know your thoughts...


There was a Club in Rockhampton CQ Craft Brewers but I can no longer find it, I am keen if you going to start a Club up I have been brewing for 40 years and have heaps of recipes I mainly use sugar malts dry malts and heaps of hops and my recipes are really easy to follow James Squire 150 Lashes Clone and Matila Bay Ruby Tuesday Clone as examples, I can be reached at [email protected]


----------

